# Tadpole water temperature



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

Just curious. If you guys are having great luck and well developing tads, could you measure the water temperature for me in your raring containers. My tads are quite slow to develop, I checked the water and it's only 18-19'C (64-66'F) It might be a tad cold - no pun intended :roll:


----------



## bbrock (May 20, 2004)

Yes, that's a "tad cold" as you say. Something in the mid 70's works well for me and everyone else I know rearing tads. Much over 80 and the tads tend to morph our fast, small, and weak.


----------

